# (Solved) media player stuttering



## Bob1190 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm runnining windows xp. When I download some video , windows media player will start and then it will start to stutter; Sound and video. My sound card is a cheap Creative Sound Blaster PCI. Is this the cause? I couldn't find any articles in the Microsoft Knowledge Base. Windows Media Player version 8.

Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

What is the full name for your Sound card? Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Under Sound will be the name. Also, rightclick, choose Properties, and then Driver tab. What is the version?

Also, what about the video card? Its under Display, and do as above.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Bob1190 (Apr 25, 2002)

Creative AudioPCI (ES1371, ES1373)(WDM)
Driver version 5.1.2535.0


Radeon 7200
Driver version 6.13.10.6015


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Took me a while, but this is for your sound card:

http://www.americas.creative.com/support/files/download.asp?Centric=15&OS=13

You want the



> Sound Blaster PCI 16,
> AudioPCI (and other Sound
> Blaster Products based on
> the Ensoniq CT5880
> audio processor


It doesn't say the version, but this instead:

Revision: S128-DRV-W3-US 
Date: 11/19/2001 Size: 4.4 MB

Have a look at the driver tab again, and see if its older or newer.

And there is a new one for your video card:

http://www.ati.com/support/products...indows+XP&cboProducts=RADEON+7200&cmdNext=GO!

Version 6.13.10.6094

eddie


----------



## Bob1190 (Apr 25, 2002)

Problem resolved. new drivers working fine.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to hear it

eddie


----------

